# Coolant tank for the B&S Micromaster



## Janderso (Jul 4, 2020)

It’s coming along nicely. My Tig skill is improving a bit, not much. A lot to learn.
Im going to have three chambers to reduce sediment


----------



## Janderso (Jul 4, 2020)

All done


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 4, 2020)

Jeff , if you're making extras !


----------



## Janderso (Jul 4, 2020)

Ha,
Love it.


----------



## Old Mud (Jul 4, 2020)

Janderso said:


> It’s coming along nicely. My Tig skill is improving a bit, not much. A lot to learn.
> Im going to have three chambers to reduce sediment


  I'll say  That's the way it's done.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 4, 2020)

Very nice work, Jeff!


----------



## Janderso (Jul 5, 2020)

I’m grinding some Norton stones for ACHiPo.
I didn’t want to contaminate his stones or the new fluid so I just used a five gallon bucket of water.
Worked slick


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 5, 2020)

I like your setup for grinding the sides of the stones, Jeff...


----------



## Janderso (Jul 5, 2020)

Bob,
I learned that from you didn’t I?
When I ground the top and bottom, I used machinists clamps to the mag chuck like we did.
There is nothing like that friction free, skate, when you rub them together.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 5, 2020)

nice work Jeff!


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 5, 2020)

The stones look really nice, Jeff!


----------



## Janderso (Jul 5, 2020)

The tank is installed and fits perfectly.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jul 6, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I’m grinding some Norton stones for ACHiPo.
> I didn’t want to contaminate his stones or the new fluid so I just used a five gallon bucket of water.
> Worked slick


Hot diggedy dog doo!!!!
Woohoo!


----------

